# Have some voices gone quiet here?



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

It seems that AZ Jim and QS are no longer contributing.  Could the triumph of the Trump campaign disheartened them or unhinged them?  I may not have agreed with their thinking at times but I enjoyed the exchanges...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Jim was banned weeks ago. QS hasn't posted for about a week. I think she's just plain fed up.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Your hero Trump is only triumphing against other almost as bad or equally bag GOP candidates.  Not the Dems.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jim was banned?  For what?  As for QS, my guess it is Trump's success...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Trump is not my hero, Linc was...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Jim was banned weeks ago. QS hasn't posted for about a week. I think she's just plain fed up.



Yes, as are others..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Fed up with what?  Surely Phil is disturbed, but not that disturbing...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Jim was banned?  For what?  As for QS, my guess it is Trump's success...



You know QS would never back away from a poltical argument.  She's too good at making good points.  Jim was banned for a rude remark.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Maybe she has the flu, and was Jim banned for life?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Maybe she has the fl, and was Jim banned for life?



Yes, I believe Jim is banned for life.  He's found another forum.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Fed up with what?  Surely Phil is disturbed, but not that disturbing...



Deal with it. I'm here and I'm dear.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Fed up with what?  Surely Phil is disturbed, but not that disturbing...



Philly can be entertaining.  

Maybe people are fed up with too many right wingers who are showing their true selves.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Philly can be entertaining.



I should hope so - I'm the official clown here.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

It seems to me that this crowd is much more liberal than conservative...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

And, Phil is right, every circus needs a clown...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It seems to me that this crowd is much more liberal than conservative...



I think many liberals, including myself, are tired of arguing with people who seem to have blinders on.  Political arguments are tiring and tiresome.

And AZJim and QS were/are the best liberal debaters.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 27159



Will you be driving our Magic Bus wearing that outfit?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

No, I'll be following the bus in my little car with 20 or so of my buddies inside ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> No, I'll be following the bus in my little car with 20 or so of my buddies inside ...



Uh oh.  Are you hurt that I asked for Cheech/Chong to drive?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Uh oh.  Are you hurt that I asked for Cheech/Chong to drive?



No not at all. In fact, it's probably a good thing, considering what I did to poor Jeremiah ... 

This way, I'll only run over balloon animals.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> No not at all. In fact, it's probably a good thing, considering what I did to poor Jeremiah ...
> 
> This way, I'll only run over balloon animals.



Yes, we're all very upset about Jeremiah......


----------



## oldman (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I think many liberals, including myself, are tired of arguing with people who seem to have blinders on.  Political arguments are tiring and tiresome.
> 
> And AZJim and QS were/are the best liberal debaters.



Well, then why not just avoid the political threads? People that insert themselves into the debate or argument do so because it is something that they enjoy and choose to do. I choose not to debate or argue politics, so I just stay out of the Political threads. How hard is that? We do have posters that can't walk away, turn the other cheek or enjoy getting the last word in. What does that accomplish? Well, you can see for yourself the result.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Perhaps our circus need some new performers as some may be bored by the same old acts...


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 25, 2016)

oldman said:


> Well, then why not just avoid the political threads? People that insert themselves into the debate or argument do so because it is something that they enjoy and choose to do. I choose not to debate or argue politics, so I just stay out of the Political threads. How hard is that? We do have posters that can't walk away, turn the other cheek or enjoy getting the last word in. What does that accomplish? Well, you can see for yourself the result.



Well said, Oldman. I think it's like some people just can't play games.  I remember my dad had a friend who quit playing poker with his buddies because he took it so seriously he alienated his friends whenever he lost a hand..lol. Bob was the nicest guy..til he played cards.  Winning isn't everything..


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Some people have an interest in flying airplanes, some people's interest is politics, I would hope this forum is open to all interest, it is not about 'winning', its about being able to express your view and interest.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 25, 2016)

I have not been here long to know better than everyone but I don't think QS is the type to back out of a good healthy debate and state her opinion.

There are a few people that have been banned lately.
Imp
Applecruncher


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Perhaps our circus need some new performers as some may be bored by the same old acts...



Or they can just ignore the performers they don't like ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

oldman said:


> Well, then why not just avoid the political threads? People that insert themselves into the debate or argument do so because it is something that they enjoy and choose to do. I choose not to debate or argue politics, so I just stay out of the Political threads. How hard is that? We do have posters that can't walk away, turn the other cheek or enjoy getting the last word in. What does that accomplish? Well, you can see for yourself the result.



I find it hard to resist although I wouldn't call it enjoyable.  I might just have to turn off the politics section.  Or I might just find myself banned well before the election!


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Some people have an interest in flying airplanes, some people's interest is politics, I would hope this forum is open to all interest, it is not about 'winning', its about being able to express your view and interest.



I agree with you , Jackie..but people who attack others who don't agree with them in a personal way are no longer "discussing".  Everyone should be able to express an opinion without being personally attacked.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> I agree with you , Jackie..but people who attack others who don't agree with them in a personal way are no longer "discussing".  Everyone should be able to express an opinion without being personally attacked.



Well we see 'attacks' from many sources and in many ways.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> I agree with you , Jackie..but people who attack others who don't agree with them in a personal way are no longer "discussing".  Everyone should be able to express an opinion without being personally attacked.



There are several who get personal and then get angry when I or others get personal back.  Some demonstrate they are racist etc and some of us will get personal when faced with such hate and ignorance. 

It's not about winning or having the last word.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 25, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Well we see 'attacks' from many sources and in many ways.



i gotta be honest..I have no idea what you're talking about, seriously. Who is "we"?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I have not been here long to know better than everyone but I don't think QS is the type to back out of a good healthy debate and state her opinion.
> 
> There are a few people that have been banned lately.
> Imp
> Applecruncher



I don't know what Imp did but the other one was constantly attacking others and was often quite nasty.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> i gotta be honest..I have no idea what you're talking about, seriously. Who is "we"?



I would be included in 'we'.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> There are several who get personal and then get angry when I or others get personal back.  Some demonstrate they are racist etc and some of us will get personal when faced with such hate and ignorance.
> 
> It's not about winning or having the last word.



Yes, I will speak up anytime I see racism or hate in any form, if people want to call this 'disagreeing or attacking' so be it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Yes, I will speak up anytime I see racism or hate in any form, if people want to call this 'disagreeing or attacking' so be it.



Ditto.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Ditto.



 Please point out exactly what racism and hatred you "see" on this forum?  How do you decide who is and isn't, etc?  How well do you know all these people on the forum to make a serious judgement like that. I'm curious..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Karen makes an excellent point...


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 25, 2016)

I was wondering as well, especially AZ because he posted grandchildren pics around the holidays. So AZjm, applecruncher and imp are gone, others?

 I've must have missed their comments because in some respects all three seemed more moderate than others. They might have been party loyal but still seemed to have a middle. Name calling other forum members?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2016)

I, too, have noticed the absence of a couple of the most prolific posters.  I didn't see anything from them that seemed overly objectionable...but then, I seldom have the time to read through every daily post.  AZJim seemed to only be able to make a sarcastic response to those he disagreed with, so he must have gone a bit too far.  Imp seemed ok, but then I only exchanged a couple of notes with him about his area around Laughlin, NV.  Applecruncher doesn't register any memories.  I did, however, kind of wonder about QS.  She claims to be a full time working nurse.  The nurses I know all seem to be trying to pack 10 hours of work into an 8 hour day....and I often wondered how she could handle such a demanding job, and still be able to spend a considerable amount of time pouring through these forums....something there just didn't add up.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Please point out exactly what racism and hatred you "see" on this forum?  How do you decide who is and isn't, etc?  How well do you know all these people on the forum to make a serious judgement like that. I'm curious..



AMEN!  It seems to me that when people start hiding behind accusations of "Racism", they are showing their own lack of understanding of the real issues.


----------



## IKE (Feb 25, 2016)

IMO the ones mentioned that are banned and or no longer posting were.....disagreeable, argumentative and prone to snide remarks and personal attacks if your opinion differed from theirs no matter what the subject and I for one am glad to see them no longer posting.

Again this is IMO and I feel no need to justify how I feel.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2016)

Who actually does the "banning"?  Are there temporary bans or only lifetime bans?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 25, 2016)

IMHO when a thread deteriorates to preschool..." You're a poopoo head, No you are...teacher she took my crayons!". I just move on to another subject. Of course some people I will call out for being exceptionally stupid, but rarely.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> Who actually does the "banning"?  Are there temporary bans or only lifetime bans?



My understanding is that our moderators decide on bans.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2016)

IKE said:


> IMO the ones mentioned that are banned* and or no longer posting were.....disagreeable, argumentative and prone to snide remarks and personal attacks* if your opinion differed from theirs no matter what the subject and I for one am glad to see them no longer posting.
> 
> Again this is IMO and I feel no need to justify how I feel.



That's simply not true...a lot of people have stopped posting here because of many other reasons..


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 25, 2016)

The banning thing can be kind of silly. There were two dog sites I stumbled upon when I was new to dogs and chat forums. One was more for sniff, sniff, registered dogs. There was much debate over top shelf dog food, showing and training methods. I didn't belong there obviously. I got in the cross hairs of one of the mods and rather than banning me he reset my sign in so he could approve any posting. Half of my questions vanished. Needless to say I got the message.

The other site seemed innocent. Unless your political views didn't match some of the outspoken posters...G-d, guns and dawgs.
Yep I got banned for life, glad they didn't hunt me down too. You get a feel for sites. AARP used to be mildly amusing. Then a new moderator came in and cracked everyone with a virtual ruler. I look over there sometimes and all the senior posters have dropped off...hey it happens.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 25, 2016)

IKE said:


> *IMO the ones mentioned* *that are banned* and or no longer posting were.....disagreeable, argumentative and prone to snide remarks and personal attacks if your opinion differed from theirs no matter what the subject and I for one am glad to see them no longer posting.
> 
> Again this is IMO and I feel no need to justify how I feel.



You are specifically talking of the ones who are banned right?  I get that, mods do that sometimes after numerous warnings.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 25, 2016)

I've always found even in the workplace or on forums like this is stay on topic. Repeat stay on the TOPIC, not the posters. Don't make unrelated commentary. FOCUS.People in news, the actual subject/people in the posts or news can be ridiculed but the poster content should only be called out, not called names especially if they are not related to THE subject/opinion.

PEACE


----------



## IKE (Feb 25, 2016)

AprilT said:


> You are specifically talking of the ones who are banned right ?



Yes ma'am.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2016)

IKE said:


> Yes ma'am.



Yes but that's not what you posted tho' Ike...you said... Quote''  IMO the ones mentioned that are banned* and or no longer posting *were.....disagreeable, argumentative and prone to snide remarks and personal attacks *quote* 


The fact is a more people have chosen NOT to post on here by their own volition  than have ever been banned...and there's quite a few reasons for them not posting here any more.....and the majority ..not _all _granted..but the *majority* of those people  are nice people and didn't make personal attacks on _anyone.._..thank goodness I'm still in constant contact with them elsewhere .


----------



## IKE (Feb 25, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Yes but that's not what you posted tho' Ike...you said... Quote''  IMO the ones mentioned that are banned* and or no longer posting *were.....disagreeable, argumentative and prone to snide remarks and personal attacks *quote*
> 
> 
> The fact is a more people have chosen NOT to post on here by their own volition  than have ever been banned...and there's quite a few reasons for them not posting here any more.....and the majority ..not _all _granted..but the *majority* of those people  are nice people and didn't make personal attacks on _anyone.._..thank goodness I'm still in constant contact with them elsewhere .



Holly go back and read the very first page / first two posts.......and then maybe the "And Or No Longer Posting" will make sense.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 25, 2016)

I've notice it's been kind of quiet not so combative lately, seems threads like these bring out the worst in us.


----------



## 911 (Feb 25, 2016)

Over my 37 year career with the state police, I have investigated or aided in the investigation of several homicides. A few of the homicides were caused by someone calling someone else names or insulting them or trying to make an ass out of them. 

In one such case, we had a 39 year old man that while in his workplace stab to death a co-worker for making jokes about his son's ability as a basketball player. And there's more stories to tell and more to come.


----------



## IKE (Feb 25, 2016)

911 said:


> Over my 37 year career with the state police, I have investigated or aided in the investigation of several homicides. A few of the homicides were caused by someone calling someone else names or insulting them or trying to make an ass out of them.
> 
> In one such case, we had a 39 year old man that while in his workplace stab to death a co-worker for making jokes about his son's ability as a basketball player. And there's more stories to tell and more to come.



Name calling; Where I worked a mid twenties worker walked up to a fella close to retirement age and started the conversation with, "hey old man"......the 'old man' took offence and they had to be pulled apart.

BTW.......thank you for your military service as well as your time spent as a LEO.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I, too, have noticed the absence of a couple of the most prolific posters.  I didn't see anything from them that seemed overly objectionable...but then, I seldom have the time to read through every daily post.  AZJim seemed to only be able to make a sarcastic response to those he disagreed with, so he must have gone a bit too far.  Imp seemed ok, but then I only exchanged a couple of notes with him about his area around Laughlin, NV.  Applecruncher doesn't register any memories.  I did, however, kind of wonder about QS.  She claims to be a full time working nurse.  The nurses I know all seem to be trying to pack 10 hours of work into an 8 hour day....and I often wondered how she could handle such a demanding job, and still be able to spend a considerable amount of time pouring through these forums....something there just didn't add up.



QS is a full time nurse.  She and I are Facebook friends.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> Who actually does the "banning"?  Are there temporary bans or only lifetime bans?



There are both.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 25, 2016)

Interesting too that Imp wrote me a few personal messages that were very nice gofigya...


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 25, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Or they can just ignore the performers they don't like ...



I started using the "Ignore" feature several weeks ago; filtering out the noise has helped me enjoy the forum atmosphere much more.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I started using the "Ignore" feature several weeks ago; filtering out the noise has helped me enjoy the forum atmosphere much more.



I only have one person on ignore now but did have 3.


----------



## JustQuinn (Feb 25, 2016)

watchout  Ralphy   the  troops  are  coming


----------



## Don M. (Feb 25, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> QS is a full time nurse.  She and I are Facebook friends.



That might be, but I often wondered how someone who was "supposed" to be working, in a career as demanding as being a nurse, had time to sift through so many threads every day, and make over 20 posts a day...at all hours.  If she is indeed a full time nurse, she must not be involved in anything requiring patient care.  I know how much time I can devote to putzing around on the computer, and how much time it takes to read through a handful of threads, and make 3 or 4 responses a day....and I am retired.  It would seem that anyone who is on this forum several hours a day, and making 20+ posts is obviously missing out on other things.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2016)

Professional women are fabulous at multitasking. Especially those in administrative positions. QS holds a prestigious position in her career. I doubt anyone as intelligent and focused as she, neglects anything. The lady has an executive mind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

Don M. said:


> That might be, but I often wondered how someone who was "supposed" to be working, in a career as demanding as being a nurse, had time to sift through so many threads every day, and make over 20 posts a day...at all hours.  If she is indeed a full time nurse, she must not be involved in anything requiring patient care.  I know how much time I can devote to putzing around on the computer, and how much time it takes to read through a handful of threads, and make 3 or 4 responses a day....and I am retired.  *It would seem that anyone who is on this forum several hours a day, and making 20+ posts is obviously missing out on other things*.



Speaking solely for myself I have nothing else to miss out on.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't think it's anyones business how one finds the time to post.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 25, 2016)

I only wish...the voices are never quiet...never quiet...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2016)

Some of us work flexible/odd hours in high stress environments. Sf is both entertainment/socialising with friends, and Venting relaxation therapy. Yep, guys, you get to be my therapisseds.lol. Helps rejuvenate me for my next client. Right now I am 

dealing primarily with war- damaged kids. This place is a lifeline. Sure beats becoming an alcoholic or perc-head, like so many of us. Posting is so much better for my health!lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

I find SF most valuable as a source of email addresses, to which I then send countless spam emails about buying my books. 

Oh, wait, that was a frivolous thing to say - Ralphy will be mad at me ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't think Ralphy gets mad, he just plays chess. I want to be Queen!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't play those kinds of games.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 25, 2016)

When I was in my late 50s the last thing I wanted  was to be called a senior citizen, I preferred the term middle aged. I was still working full time  and retirement felt very far away. At that time I wouldn't have sought a seniors forum and probably wouldn't have had the energy or time for it. Now that I've retired while it offers lots of diversion, it still isn't a gigantic priority in my life. 

Inasmuch as I enjoy most of the people and their posts, after being here for over a year, lots of topics are recycled.  I wonder is it about the posts and discussion topics or is it about connecting.  If connecting happens its great, if not, less great, which might explain people moving on. 

And speaking of voices going quiet or not, the forum offers an opportunity to have a voice, something I'm sure many of us weren't permitted when we were growing up. Kids and especially girls were expected to be quiet and being outspoken not much appreciated.  Here we are free to voice our opinions whether or not anyone agrees.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

When I turned 60 I was okay with being called senior because I was officially an OAP. Old age pensioner. I got my bus and ferry pass.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

I can read and post at odd times of day even while on the beach, at a restaurant, watching TV,  at airports, riding in a car, at a pub.


----------



## chic (Feb 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't know what Imp did but the other one was constantly attacking others and was often quite nasty.



Are you sure Imp was banned? He's a friend of mine and told me privately he was thinking of leaving SF. This was around Christmas time 2015.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

chic said:


> Are you sure Imp was banned? He's a friend of mine and told me privately he was thinking of leaving SF. This was around Christmas time 2015.



I'm  taking someone else's word for it, but easy to check.

Yes he's  banned. Check his profile.


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I'm  taking someone else's word for it, but easy to check.
> 
> Yes he's  banned. Check his profile.



How do we do that?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

oldman said:


> How do we do that?



Find a post of his and click on his name. Or search for him.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I don't think it's anyones business how one finds the time to post.



Exactly!


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks. I did look at imp's profile and saw that he was banned. I never thought his posts were objectionable, so it may have been something that he was doing in the background? He would ask me aviation questions from time to time and we did have some good conversations. Never argumentative and was respectful. Call me curious, but I have to wonder what goes on that we never know about. No need to answer, I am just thinking out loud to myself.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Professional women are fabulous at multitasking. Especially those in administrative positions. QS holds a prestigious position in her career. I doubt anyone as intelligent and focused as she, neglects anything. The lady has an executive mind.



I agree, Shalimar, I think QS felt that too many viewed disagreement with their views as a "personal attack"..
..when she would disagree with someone, she would post accurate rebuttal with links and data to back it up, but they on the other hand had no facts to back up their argument so she was then accused of 'personal attacking' or called stupid and twisted over and over, I don't think QS ever personally attacked anyone on the forum.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> I agree, Shalimar, I think QS felt that too many viewed disagreement with their views as a "personal attack"..
> ..when she would disagree with someone, she would post accurate rebuttal with links and data to back it up, but they on the other hand had no facts to back up their argument so she was then accused of 'personal attacking' or called stupid and twisted over and over, I don't think QS ever personally attacked anyone on the forum.



True.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, I have always enjoyed sparring with QS, but she is hardly a saint or the font of all wisdom...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, I have always enjoyed sparring with QS, but she is hardly a saint or the font of all wisdom...



She keeps up on politics much better than I do and also knows what she is talking about regarding politics.  So I paid attention to her posts on politics.


----------



## oldman (Feb 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> She keeps up on politics much better than I do and also knows what she is talking about regarding politics.  So I paid attention to her posts on politics.



Maybe she had a good reason to keep up with politics. She's from Chicago, which is notably the most politically corrupt city in America. 

Jackie, I read political posts, but do not get involved posting. I can't remember anyone calling her stupid or twisted, unless it was done in PM's.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

oldman said:


> Maybe she had a good reason to keep up with politics. She's from Chicago, which is notably the most politically corrupt city in America.
> 
> Jackie, I read political posts, but do not get involved posting. I can't remember anyone calling her stupid or twisted, unless it was done in PM's.



BobF.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

oldman said:


> Maybe she had a good reason to keep up with politics. She's from Chicago, which is notably the most politically corrupt city in America.
> 
> Jackie, I read political posts, but do not get involved posting. I can't remember anyone calling her stupid or twisted, unless it was done in PM's.



Well, you just missed it because it was said, many times.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Deal with it. I'm here and I'm dear.





oldman said:


> Well, then why not just avoid the political threads? People that insert themselves into the debate or argument do so because it is something that they enjoy and choose to do. I choose not to debate or argue politics, so I just stay out of the Political threads. How hard is that? We do have posters that can't walk away, turn the other cheek or enjoy getting the last word in. What does that accomplish? Well, you can see for yourself the result.





AprilT said:


> I've notice it's been kind of quiet not so combative lately, seems threads like these bring out the worst in us.



I for one have politics blocked and am enjoying the Forums much more..Sorry for the ones that are banned..


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I, too, have noticed the absence of a couple of the most prolific posters.  I didn't see anything from them that seemed overly objectionable...but then, I seldom have the time to read through every daily post.  AZJim seemed to only be able to make a sarcastic response to those he disagreed with, so he must have gone a bit too far.  Imp seemed ok, but then I only exchanged a couple of notes with him about his area around Laughlin, NV.  Applecruncher doesn't register any memories.  I did, however, kind of wonder about QS.  She claims to be a full time working nurse.  The nurses I know all seem to be trying to pack 10 hours of work into an 8 hour day....and I often wondered how she could handle such a demanding job, and still be able to spend a considerable amount of time pouring through these forums....something there just didn't add up.



As QS has mentioned many times on here, she is a nurse but now has a position where she sits at a desk - 8 hours.  She sits at a computer and can pop into SF during work.  However, I doubt she'll ever come back here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Well, you just missed it because it was said, many times.



MANY times!


----------



## mrskjun (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh me, I'm new here and I'm a conservative...does that make me persona non grata?


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

Probably, that's why I haven't posted.  You will also be called a racist wether you are or not.  There are a group of bullies on here.  I have watched for a few months.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

mrskjun said:


> Oh me, I'm new here and I'm a conservative...does that make me persona non grata?



No, you're welcome here!  We've got lots of conservatives, liberals, and in betweens.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Beebee8236 said:


> Probably, that's why I haven't posted.  You will also be called a racist wether you are or not.  There are a group of bullies on here.  I have watched for a few months.


 
Bullies?!  And we only say someone is racist if they are.


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

That's not true.  I've seen otherwise.  Is everyone that would vote for Trump a racist?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Beebee8236 said:


> That's not true.  I've seen otherwise.  Is everyone that would vote for Trump a racist?



Most.  And I'd say 90% are Islamaphobic and xenophobic.


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, you are wrong and you are stereotyping.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 26, 2016)

mrskjun, you may be new here but you ain't new to me you rascal.  tobr was the name and having fun was the game at the old Hot Topics.  Did you get tossed or just aged and decided to join the seniors?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Beebee8236 said:


> Well, you are wrong and you are stereotyping.



Polls suggest that my assessment is accurate.


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

I can find polls to show the opposite.  Polls twist things to anything they want.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Beebee8236 said:


> I can find polls to show the opposite.  Polls twist things to anything they want.



I'm really not going to get into an argument about Trump.  I've had enough of those.


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

That's fine.  Take off the blinders and get to know what people really think and not just what you read on biased media.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Beebee8236 said:


> That's fine.  Take off the blinders and get to know what people really think and not just what you read on biased media.



I don't depend on the media to tell me what to think.  I hear what comes out of Trump's mouth for myself.  It's an embarrassment to the US that he has so many people taking him seriously.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, well, Betty, you will probably love this place...nthego:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, well, Betty, you will probably love this place...nthego:



LOL!  

Anyway, it's been fun but it's 10pm here and I'm off to bed.


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't depend on the media to tell me what to think.  I hear what comes out of Trump's mouth for myself.  It's an embarrassment to the US that he has so many people taking him seriously.



I'm not embarrassed, I'm not a racist either and probably believe in a lot of the things you do.  You have fallen for the hype.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Beebee8236 said:


> Probably, that's why I haven't posted.  You will also be called a racist wether you are or not.  There are a group of bullies on here.  I have watched for a few months.



....now we can add the word 'bully' to 'personal attacks' if there is disagreement.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Trump has a long list of racist and disgusting quotes, if you hang on to his beliefs what does that make you?


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

Smarter than some of you because you only see what you want to see.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


>



LOL....I think I'll do just that.


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

I didn't come here to argue with anybody but I've been reading on here and I see what is going on from an outsiders view and I see too many people afraid to speak because the minute they do they are racist, etc.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 26, 2016)

chic said:


> Are you sure Imp was banned? He's a friend of mine and told me privately he was thinking of leaving SF. This was around Christmas time 2015.



He was banned.


----------



## mrskjun (Feb 26, 2016)

Actually Richard, I've missed you. Of course I do belong to the senior crew. How have you been?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, I am just getting over a sinus infection, a power outage and a frozen pipe, but other than that life is good.  &#55357;&#56872;  Thanks for asking and I hope you are doing well.  Quinn, be it Justquinn or Youngquinn just dropped in and I hope you guys and others find a home here, especially after Trump's drubbing all comers, which seems to taken the life out of the political talk.  Perhaps we can bring it back up to speed before being "fired." &#55357;&#56859;  I still take weekends off to lick my wounds, but hope tp see you next week...


----------



## Matrix (Feb 26, 2016)

I started this forum with the goal of having a friendly place where seniors can talk about things they have in common, share personal experiences, ask advice or discuss serious topics. We've worked hard to improve the board and make it a pleasant place to visit and are very proud to have such a special community develop. 

As with all forums, people leave for different reasons. As expressed here on this thread, some have strong political opinions and it may serve those people well to avoid that forum if they can't accept other opinions without engaging in personal insults. This isn't the place to argue, as someone here mentioned when attacks occur, it's no longer a discussion. I completely agree. We've lost some good established members due to rudeness, and we don't want to lose any more, we have a unique community and we're pleased to see it flourish. 

We don't take bans lightly and much consideration is involved before those decisions are made. Many offensive posts that are reported for example, are removed quickly, so not everyone here is aware of everything involved. Nobody here should fear a personal attack for posting on any subject, personal or otherwise. We have basic guidelines to follow, that most of our members welcome and are happy to follow.

I really appreciate everyone who remains considerate of their fellow members. Thanks for helping to keep this a friendly and interesting place for all seniors.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you matrix. I couldn't agree more. Pappy.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 26, 2016)

Good policy Matrix.  We should all abide by the rules.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Matrix, I realize that your job must at times resemble herding cats but you're doing great.


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yes, I agree.  I didn't come here to cause any trouble.  Just felt that the obvious needed saying. I'm a moderate and even as such I felt that one couldn't speak freely without a bunch of people attacking.  Politics can be debated without nastiness.  All is needed is respect for the person that has different views.  It can be done, I've seen it.

That goes for all differing opinions, not just politics.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Well, I like Trump, so I must be a racist Islamophobe who screams constantly and sells watches in Manhattan ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

But that is why we like you Philly!


----------



## Agman (Feb 26, 2016)

*Thanks, Matrix.  I think that many of us have just breathed a sigh of relief and are looking forward to a fresh start with much less drama and rudeness.  *


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> But that is why we like you Philly!



Thank you.

Now, about this genuine Breitling Avenger Blackbird watch I have here ... only $100, retails for over $5,000 ...


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 26, 2016)

I agree with everything Matrix said. . Good job Matrix and Seabreeze...thanks for keeping things nice here.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 26, 2016)

Matrix, what you do is very much appreciated.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

Philly, my people will get back to you on that. Guido in particular. He is a specialist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, my people will get back to you on that. Guido in particular. He is a specialist.



Yo, yo, my lady, this is a limited-time offer! I only have one of these left, and I have another couple interested in it. It has to go by 3 o'clock today!

*looking around for police*

No need to bring Guido in on this - I tell you, it's gen-u-wine! Honest!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

Debate requires differences in opinion, or what is the point? I have good friends on sf who feel very differently than I on a 

multitude of topics. That is fine. If the subject is too volatile we avoid discussing it at all. Sometimes, we just play. As long as there is some commonality, and we treat each other with respect, I don't see a problem. Fortunately, Matrix and SeaBreeze clean house 

when all else fails. Some persons have been unable to avoid venom, fortunately, they are gone. I do miss QS, I hope she returns. I enjoy discussing politics and social issues with her. Even as a furriner, I enjoy American politics. I like to learn about other cultures, American, British, Aussie, Kiwi, whatever is available.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> ... I like to learn about other cultures, American, British, Aussie, Kiwi, whatever is available.



... except the Polish - I say we keep them out of here - nothing but trouble ...


----------



## Beebee8236 (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Debate requires differences in opinion, or what is the point? I have good friends on sf who feel very differently than I on a
> 
> multitude of topics. That is fine. If the subject is too volatile we avoid discussing it at all. Sometimes, we just play. As long as there is some commonality, and we treat each other with respect, I don't see a problem. Fortunately, Matrix and SeaBreeze clean house
> 
> when all else fails. Some persons have been unable to avoid venom, fortunately, they are gone. I do miss QS, I hope she returns. I enjoy discussing politics and social issues with her. Even as a furriner, I enjoy American politics. I like to learn about other cultures, American, British, Aussie, Kiwi, whatever is available.




There are none so blind as those that do not see!  

My parting words.....hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't understand what you mean Bee. Have a good weekend.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

Philly, moj przyjaciel, you are of Polish extraction?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Philly, moj przyjaciel, you are of Polish extraction?



Magyar, actually - so, Hungarian ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Debate requires differences in opinion, or what is the point? I have good friends on sf who feel very differently than I on a
> 
> multitude of topics. That is fine. If the subject is too volatile we avoid discussing it at all. Sometimes, we just play. As long as there is some commonality, and we treat each other with respect, I don't see a problem. Fortunately, Matrix and SeaBreeze clean house
> 
> when all else fails. Some persons have been unable to avoid venom, fortunately, they are gone. I do miss QS, I hope she returns. I enjoy discussing politics and social issues with her. Even as a furriner, I enjoy American politics. I like to learn about other cultures, American, British, Aussie, Kiwi, whatever is available.



Totally agree with everything you said.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 26, 2016)

So Marta Sebestyen, the famous singer?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

Very good - yes!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 26, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Matrix, I realize that your job must at times resemble herding cats but you're doing great.


What an incredible mind-picture that response gave me, Sifu !  I don't know if you ever saw it , but there was some kind of a commercial of Cowboys herding cats, and your post totally reminded me of that video. 
In any case, I SO totally agree that Matrix has his hands full at times with the forum, and was very glad to read his post, as well. 

Since I have belonged to this forum for several years, I have been here to see the differences, and the different types of posts that are on the forum since I first joined. 
It used to be that we had discussions about controversial topics, and some of them went on for days and days, and weeks even, occasionally . 
We explained our positions, our beliefs, and our ideas; but we didn't shred each other up as a human individual, and we didn't insult or call names.  
 Rarely did anyone get banned for rude behavior , because we all spoke like gentlemen and ladies, and not like rowdy teenagers.  
We discussed our ideas without trashing other people's ideas. 

I was sorry to see that kind of comfortable attitude in the forum change and give in to snarky remarks instead, and I am happy to hear that Matrix is working towards bringing back that lost harmony, and making this once again into the friendly place that it was when I first joined. 
It is sad when we have new people (Beebee8236 is a good example) who join and then are afraid to even post because their ideas differ from the majority. 
As  a Conservtive Christian, I enjoy discussing some of the more controversial subjects; but when it turns from a pleasant discussion into a mud-slinging contest, then I have no interest in that, and even though I am not a new person, I often do not join in a lot of the conversations when my opinion is different about something. 

Sifu and Matrix, here are the cat-herders.........

http://youtu.be/Pk7yqlTMvp8


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2016)

I lose it every time I watch that - now THAT is what I call an entertaining commercial! Thank you, Happy! 

ETA: There are so many little details in the commercial - if you blink you'll miss them.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank you Flowerlady. That _was _funny! :rose:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Debate requires differences in opinion, or what is the point? I have good friends on sf who feel very differently than I on a
> 
> multitude of topics. That is fine. If the subject is too volatile we avoid discussing it at all. Sometimes, we just play. As long as there is some commonality, and we treat each other with respect, I don't see a problem. Fortunately, Matrix and SeaBreeze clean house
> 
> when all else fails. Some persons have been unable to avoid venom, fortunately, they are gone. I do miss QS, I hope she returns. I enjoy discussing politics and social issues with her. Even as a furriner, I enjoy American politics. I like to learn about other cultures, American, British, Aussie, Kiwi, whatever is available.



The voice of reason, as always.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 26, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I like Trump, so I must be a racist Islamophobe who screams constantly and sells watches in Manhattan ...



Yea, but you're entertaining.  And besides you said you don't even vote.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Yea, but you're entertaining.  And besides you said you don't even vote.



So, seriously, yes, I'm racist and yes, I'm an Islamophobe? _Really_?!?

Being entertaining doesn't even APPROACH that ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> So, seriously, yes, I'm racist and yes, I'm an Islamophobe? _Really_?!?
> 
> Being entertaining doesn't even APPROACH that ...



I take most of what you say with a grain of salt.  So I don't know if you're an Islmaophobe or what.  You may secretly be registered to vote and will vote for Bernie.  Who knows.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

Anyway, my intentions are never to talk about politics on SF and have blocked the Politics section.  Sadly, Trump arose in this thread.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Thank you matrix. I couldn't agree more. Pappy.





Falcon said:


> Good policy Matrix.  We should all abide by the rules.





SifuPhil said:


> Matrix, I realize that your job must at times resemble herding cats but you're doing great.



  to all of the above..

I have stated, many times, that I did not sign on for political/religion discussions. I came for senior topics and a fun time..Plenty of politics/religion all over the news/web..

I have both games and politics blocked from new posts...Since I have them blocked, I have enjoyed this Site much more..  to The Admins for all that you do..


----------



## ronaldj (Feb 27, 2016)

I am not sure why I come here but it is not for the politics and religion...most of the time......but I do enjoy checking in


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2016)

LOL - maybe I should take up crocheting ... layful:


----------



## IKE (Feb 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - maybe I should take up crocheting ... layful:



Oh please, please do.......I gotta see this.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - maybe I should take up crocheting ... layful:



Or light up a doob.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> LOL - maybe I should take up crocheting ... layful:



hey Phillip..look what you could make..and yes why not! I wonder if this jumpsuit started out as a doily


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 27, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> hey Phillip..look what you could make..and yes why not! I wonder if this jumpsuit started out as a doily
> 
> 
> View attachment 27209



Ouch.  My eyes hurt!!  LOL.


----------

